# ibs and pancreatitis



## joloeko (Feb 9, 2009)

hello,Is it possible to misdiagnose pancreatitis for ibs? I was first diagnosed with ibs about 2 years ago. And was recently diagnosed with pancreatitis about 2-3 months ago. When i was diagnosed with pancreatitis the doctor told me that i had pancreatitis with ibs. But i have done my research and well i can't quite put the pieces together. I think my symptoms are more directed towards ibs. Did the doctor misdiagnose me because the symptoms are similar? He ran some tests: ultrasound, blood test- to check my cholesterol, and stool samples, but did not find anything wrong with my pancreas. The one who diagnosed me with ibs was a different doctor







.Sincerely,John Doe


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Was the pancreatitis thing before or after all the tests? Did it stop on it's own or did they do any treatment for it?Sometimes they make a preliminary diagnosis but change it after the tests say it can't be what they first thought it was. Both IBS and Pancreatitis cause pain, so that could be part of it.IBS is very common so you expect about 10-15% of people with anything to have whatever the other thing is and IBS.


----------



## joloeko (Feb 9, 2009)

The doctor told me he thinks its pancreatitis before any tests and he kept his belief after the tests, even though, they did not find anything that could be linked to pancreatitis. The pain resumed about two to three weeks after my doctors visit. I was on vicodin. And now my pain is back.


----------

